# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  How to wire extension phone line.

## Hiconic

Hi guys, 
just need a little help with wiring a RJ11/12 Krone socket for an extension line. From the first inlet point to PC/Modem/Phone, 15mtrs away. I'm currently using a crappy/cheap flat plug-in extension cord. 
I will use the Telstra filter/spliter at extension end point. Just need diagram or instruction on which pins to use at inlet. Also is cat5 cable better to use or should I just use telephone cable, I don't want to use flat cable, hence the cat5, but would this be excessive as I know I only need Blue/White twisted pair? Thanks in advance, 
Pete

----------


## Pulse

Do you have a krone highway media socket as the first TO? Check this:  http://www.telstra.com.au/smart-comm...ation_1108.pdf 
The cable needs to be approved, Cat5 is pretty cheap. The krone socket ( the new telstra standard after the 600 series) has 8 termination points for 2 pairs. Don't try to terminate more than one wire per terminal. You can get the krone stuff at elec wholesalers but you legally need to be a registered cabler to install. 
Good luck 
CHeers
Pulse

----------


## chrisp

> Check this:  http://www.telstra.com.au/smart-comm...ation_1108.pdf

  Yoo Hoo, Forum Librarian, where are you?  Is this one for inclusion in to the forum library collection?  (Shhh!!!)   :Smilie:

----------


## Hiconic

Thanks for the PDF link Pulse, a good read, very informative. Also a prime example of how to protect EVERY aspect of your product/service. The Telstra legal guys would have to be alcoholics to have to face this every day! Again thanks for the help I really know where I stand/sit now. If my seat ever broke I could print this PDF and sit on it!! 
Cheers 
Pete

----------


## BradH

HI. Not sure if you need help still, but here's my bit. For all RJ type plugs be it 11,12 or 45 it is always the middle two pins for phones (white/blue) ie for RJ11 (four pin) its 2 and 3. For RJ45 (8 pin) its 4 and 5. Cat 5 is suitable and better (better screening).  
Cheers

----------


## Tools

Just out of curiosity, what do you mean "better screening"? 
Tools

----------


## BradH

Sorry....screening is a techo term for isolation from interference.  Ie some voice and data cable will pick up noise/interference (50hz hum/crosstalk etc) if run too close to power cables or other data cables.  Normal phone cable usually has a foil or braid under the outer insulation for screening.  Cat 5 cable doesnt have a foil or braid screen but uses a different twist ratio on each coloured pair.  This effectively isolates each pair (and overall cable)  from interference (induced noise). 
Hope it helps 
Brad.

----------


## Eyebrow

I believe the term is "sheilding" and u can but cat5/6 that has each pair shielded.  
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------

